# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Πληροφορίες FIR Φίλτρα (θεωριτικά)

## babis_89

Καλημέρα σας. 

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος να γνωρίζει για την Ψηφιακή Επεξεργασία Σήματος? Συγκεκριμένα για τα FIR Φίλτρα? 

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας

----------


## SProg

Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει συντομη απαντηση.

Μιλας για τα Φιλτρα Πεπερασμενης Κρουστικης Αποκρισης;Εαν ναι τοτε εχει αρκετα μαθηματικα και μετασχηματισμους.Ηταν και μαθημα εξαμηνου.


Μερικα χρησιμα link:

http://eclass.uoa.gr/modules/documen...ATLAB/lab6.pdf
http://electronicstaff.teipir.gr/ran...ple_06_new.pdf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvRKtdrssFA


Σχετικο βιβλιο:

Ψηφιακη Επεξεργασια Σηματος - Monson H.Hayes

----------


## babis_89

> Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει συντομη απαντηση.
> 
> Μιλας για τα Φιλτρα Πεπερασμενης Κρουστικης Αποκρισης;Εαν ναι τοτε εχει αρκετα μαθηματικα και μετασχηματισμους.Ηταν και μαθημα εξαμηνου.
> 
> 
> Μερικα χρησιμα link:
> 
> http://eclass.uoa.gr/modules/documen...ATLAB/lab6.pdf
> http://electronicstaff.teipir.gr/ran...ple_06_new.pdf
> ...




Το βιβλίο αυτο το έχω αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι δεν βρίσκω απάντηση σε αυτό που ψάχνω. Συγκεκριμένα ψάχνω για το εξής, για την λύση μιας άσκησης:

Στα φίλτρα FIR παρατηρούνται ταλαντώσεις τόσο στη ζώνη διέλευσης όσο και στη ζώνη αποκοπής. Ποια είναι η επίδραση τους στο εξερχόμενο σήμα και πώς αντιμετωπίζονται. Πρέπει να δοθούν αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα για την αιτιολόγηση της απάντησης.   

Δεν βρίσκω πουθενά τίποτα για την συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση.

----------


## SProg

Με γυρνας 2-3 χρονια πισω,δεν θυμαμαι.Ελπιζω να εχει καποιος απαντηση

----------


## kiriakos227

> Στα φίλτρα FIR παρατηρούνται ταλαντώσεις τόσο στη ζώνη διέλευσης όσο και στη ζώνη αποκοπής. Ποια είναι η επίδραση τους στο εξερχόμενο σήμα και πώς αντιμετωπίζονται. Πρέπει να δοθούν αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα για την αιτιολόγηση της απάντησης.



Μαλλον εχει να κανει με την ευσταθεια του ψηφιακου φιλτρου και θελει μαλλον να προσθεσεις πολους στο συστημα (Σ.Α.Ε.) που ειναι μεν ευκολοτερο σε σχεση με τα αναλογικα φιλτρα γιατι ειναι απλα προγραμμα εδω, αλλα το πως γινεται ακριβως θελει ψαξιμο και μελετη.

----------


## CybEng

(Α) Το overshoot  καθώς και οι ακολουθούμενες αποσβενόμενες ταλαντώσεις που παρατηρούνται στο step response (βηματική απόκριση) ενός φίλτρου FIR  είναι : 

(1) Συνάρτηση των χαρακτηριστικών group delay του φίλτρου.
(2) Σχετίζονται με την κλίση της καμπύλης απόκρισης (dB/octave) στο transition band.


(Β) Οι ταλαντώσεις (ringing) που παρατηρούνται στο impulse response (κρουστική απόκριση) ενός FIR φίλτρου εξαρτώνται :

(1) Από το είδος (πολυώνυμα) των αναλογικών φίλτρων πχ Butterworth, Bessel, Chebyshev κλπ που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν κατά την μοντελοποίηση/μετασχημαρισμό από το πεδίο συνεχούς s στο πεδίο διακριτού z. 


(Γ) Σε λειτουργία υπό κανονικές συνθήκες τα φίλτρα FIR δεν παρουσιάζουν ταλαντώσεις εκτός ίσως από εντελώς ακραίες περιπτώσεις round-off errors λόγω χρήσης αριθμητικής με πολύ λίγα bit (αν και εκεί το πιθανότερο είναι απλά η απόκριση συχνότητας να είναι εντελώς εκτός προδιαγραφών).



ΥΓ. Συγγνώμη για την χρήση Αγγλικών όρων αλλά δεν έτυχε να διδαχθώ τα σχετικά θέματα σε Ελληνικό ΑΕΙ/ΑΤΕΙ.

----------


## babis_89

> (Α) Το overshoot  καθώς και οι ακολουθούμενες αποσβενόμενες ταλαντώσεις που παρατηρούνται στο step response (βηματική απόκριση) ενός φίλτρου FIR  είναι : 
> 
> (1) Συνάρτηση των χαρακτηριστικών group delay του φίλτρου.
> (2) Σχετίζονται με την κλίση της καμπύλης απόκρισης (dB/octave) στο transition band.
> 
> 
> (Β) Οι ταλαντώσεις (ringing) που παρατηρούνται στο impulse response (κρουστική απόκριση) ενός FIR φίλτρου εξαρτώνται :
> 
> (1) Από το είδος (πολυώνυμα) των αναλογικών φίλτρων πχ Butterworth, Bessel, Chebyshev κλπ που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν κατά την μοντελοποίηση/μετασχημαρισμό από το πεδίο συνεχούς s στο πεδίο διακριτού z. 
> ...




Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φιλε μου. Μήπως γνωρίζεις και σε ποιους τομείς εφαρμόζονται τα FIR? δηλαδή ένα δύο παραδείγματα που ζητάει?

----------


## CybEng

Μερικές ενδεικτικές εφαρμογές όπου ταιριάζουν καλύτερα τα FIR φίλτρα :

1- Μείωση (decimation) ή αύξηση (interpolation) του ρυθμού δειγματοληψίας (sampling rate). Λόγω τις δομής τους χρειάζονται να κάνουν λιγότερες μαθηματικές πράξεις οπότε βολεύουν. Παράδειγμα τέτοιας εφαρμογής είναι η μετατροπή ενός σήματος ψηφιακού ήχου/PCM  από 44.1 Ksps (CD) σε 48 Ksps (DAT).

2- Υλοποιούν φίλτρα γραμμικής φάσης κατά συνέπεια δεν εισάγουν παραμόρφωση φάσης στο σήμα. Εφαρμογές που δεν μπορείς να ανεχθείς παραμόρφωση φάσης είναι τα modem και η επεξεργασία σημάτων Radar.

3- Υλοποιούν εύκολα τον μετασχηματισμό Hilbert. Τέτοιες διατάξεις "στρέφουν" το σήμα εισόδου κατά 90 μοίρες. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο παράγονται μιγαδικά (complex) σήματα. Τέτοιου τύπου σήματα χρησιμοποιούνται σε εφαρμογές software defined radio (SDR) καθώς και σε επεξεργασία γεωφυσικών σημάτων (ηλεκτρικό και μαγνητικό γήινο πεδίο). 

4- Υλοποιούν διαφοριστές (differentiators). Εφαρμογή διαφοριστών έχουμε για παράδειγμα στην αποδιαμόρφωση σημάτων FM.

5- Υλοποιούν φίλτρα τύπου Raised Cosine τα οποία χρησιμοποιούνται σε εφαρμογές που χρειάζεσαι pulse-shaping πχ σε μία διάταξη ψηφιακής διαμόρφωσης (digital modem) για να ελαχιστοποιήσεις την intersymbol interference (ISI). 

6- Υλοποιούν εύκολα real-time  / on-line προσαρμοζόμενα φίλτρα (adaptive filters) διότι από την φύση τους είναι σταθερά σε αντίθεση με τα IIR φίλτρα. Παραδείγματα εφαρμογής το Active Noise Control σε συστήματα ενεργής καταστολής θορύβου περιβάλλοντος ή  το Adaptive Channel Equalization σε συστήματα επικοινωνιών. 


Εάν ενδιαφέρεσαι για ένα δωρεάν ηλεκτρονικό βιβλίο που παρουσιάζει με σχετικά απλό και κατανοητό τρόπο θέματα ψηφιακής επεξεργασίας σημάτων μπορείς να κοιτάξεις το    "The Scientist and Engineer's Guide to Digital Signal Processing" .

----------


## babis_89

> Μερικές ενδεικτικές εφαρμογές όπου ταιριάζουν καλύτερα τα FIR φίλτρα :
> 
> 1- Μείωση (decimation) ή αύξηση (interpolation) του ρυθμού δειγματοληψίας (sampling rate). Λόγω τις δομής τους χρειάζονται να κάνουν λιγότερες μαθηματικές πράξεις οπότε βολεύουν. Παράδειγμα τέτοιας εφαρμογής είναι η μετατροπή ενός σήματος ψηφιακού ήχου/PCM  από 44.1 Ksps (CD) σε 48 Ksps (DAT).
> 
> 2- Υλοποιούν φίλτρα γραμμικής φάσης κατά συνέπεια δεν εισάγουν παραμόρφωση φάσης στο σήμα. Εφαρμογές που δεν μπορείς να ανεχθείς παραμόρφωση φάσης είναι τα modem και η επεξεργασία σημάτων Radar.
> 
> 3- Υλοποιούν εύκολα τον μετασχηματισμό Hilbert. Τέτοιες διατάξεις "στρέφουν" το σήμα εισόδου κατά 90 μοίρες. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο παράγονται μιγαδικά (complex) σήματα. Τέτοιου τύπου σήματα χρησιμοποιούνται σε εφαρμογές software defined radio (SDR) καθώς και σε επεξεργασία γεωφυσικών σημάτων (ηλεκτρικό και μαγνητικό γήινο πεδίο). 
> 
> 4- Υλοποιούν διαφοριστές (differentiators). Εφαρμογή διαφοριστών έχουμε για παράδειγμα στην αποδιαμόρφωση σημάτων FM.
> ...



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

